# In between the thunderstorms



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Slipped down to the neighborhood pond and site cast me a nice lil bass 










Wooly bugger was working well










Started off with a little sparse chart ruse clousr but these guys wouldn't leave it alone



















Also saw some huge schools of carp in the pond... I think I'm gonna try to catch on of them soon... I figure a yellow popping bug should do the trick... Anyone else tried catching grass carp on the fly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! Water looks real dirty!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to chum the carp with pieces of bread then throw a small white bread fly at them. It was just a white hackle wound around a small bream hook, worked great in the golf coarse ponds I used to fish


----------

